# Spartan Race - Ft Carson (Colorado Springs)



## bublik (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey all -

I have an entry for this year's race (May 4th or 5th) that I won't be able to use as deployment moved up. If anyone's interested please send a PM.

FYI it's not tough but this stupid race is my nemesis. Last year I made a poor decision over a mud-filled pit and 4 titanium anchors later I ended up like this...for the duration of the summer. The only reason I entered again was to finish - or at this point let someone else enjoy the free beer at the end. Not the best advertising maybe?


----------



## xCMx (Apr 15, 2013)

PM sent.


----------

